# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Imeldaziekenhuis - St-Elisabethkliniek

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Imeldaziekenhuis - St-Elisabethkliniek
Imeldalaan 9
Bonheiden

Bezoek de website van Imeldaziekenhuis - St-Elisabethkliniek



*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Imeldaziekenhuis - St-Elisabethkliniek.*

----------

